# Fireplace Won't Light/No Gas Sound/Smell



## Shael (Oct 18, 2018)

I've got a Marco gas fireplace which was installed about 20 years ago.

Panel with Pilot/On/Off switch and a gas line next to the fireplace that opens/closes with a key. Fireplace turns on with a simple on/off light-style switch.

Ran it all last winter without issue, just had to manually light the burner because the striker didn't work.

This year I can't get it to light at all and don't hear any sounds of gas when set to Pilot or On. Even though I used the gas key to turn it all the way to the left (open), until I couldn't anymore.

Here were the instructions from previous homeowner, which I've followed:


Turn the Gas supply (to the bottom right of the fireplace) using the "gold key". Wait for 30-45 minutes before proceeding with the next steps.
Open the bottom panel of the fireplace using a flathead screw driver.
Turn the black knob at the center from ON to PILOT position, then push it in while simultaneously pressing the red STRIKER button. You may have to hit the striker a few times in order to light the pilot flame.
Once the pilot lights continue pushing in the black knob in the PILOT position for about 45 seconds.
Then let go of the black knob and move it back to the ON position.
Open the flue and turn on the switch on the upper left corner of the fireplace. Enjoy! (The gas supply and pilot light can be left on throughout the season.)
Appreciate your guidance!


----------



## webby3650 (Oct 18, 2018)

If you are sure it’s in the pilot position, try longer. After sitting all summer it takes a while to get fresh gas to the pilot. It’s a tiny tube, it can take a few minutes sometimes.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 19, 2018)

***This year I can't get it to light at all and don't hear any sounds of gas when set to Pilot or On. Even though I used the gas key to turn it all the way to the left (open), until I couldn't anymore.***

Either you have no gas or the main is shut off.
NG or LP?


----------



## Shael (Oct 19, 2018)

webby3650 said:


> If you are sure it’s in the pilot position, try longer. After sitting all summer it takes a while to get fresh gas to the pilot. It’s a tiny tube, it can take a few minutes sometimes.



This was the issue - held it for 60s and got the odor of gas - striker worked like a charm within 3 presses. Thanks!


----------



## webby3650 (Oct 19, 2018)

Shael said:


> This was the issue - held it for 60s and got the odor of gas - striker worked like a charm within 3 presses. Thanks!


----------

